# Ultimate frisbee for Expats in Cairo



## mido.nassar

This group is for all ultimate players who are willing to play Ultimate frisbee in Egypt. Everyone is welcome to experience the ultimate fun with us.
It's such a fun sport for males & females for all ages.
If you're interested you can join our group on facebook ( Cairo Ultimate )
or even send me a massage on here.

And have fun 


Mido Nassar


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome

Where is this held?
Who runs it?
Is it free?

Maiden


----------



## mido.nassar

Yea it's for free, and i run it here in Egypt ( i'm the captain of the American ultimate Frisbee team in Egypt since 2002 till now )
as i said it's for free and the team has girls and guys, the team's member r friendly and we all respect each other ( this is the main & the only rule to join the team )
We used to play in Maadi at CAC ( Cairo American College ) and Victoria College.
And we will start playin there soon again.


----------



## MaidenScotland

mido.nassar said:


> Yea it's for free, and i run it here in Egypt ( i'm the captain of the American ultimate Frisbee team in Egypt since 2002 till now )
> as i said it's for free and the team has girls and guys, the team's member r friendly and we all respect each other ( this is the main & the only rule to join the team )
> We used to play in Maadi at CAC ( Cairo American College ) and Victoria College.
> And we will start playin there soon again.




Brilliant, 

I hope you get lets of players from here

Maiden


----------



## Sam

mido.nassar said:


> Yea it's for free, and i run it here in Egypt ( i'm the captain of the American ultimate Frisbee team in Egypt since 2002 till now )
> as i said it's for free and the team has girls and guys, the team's member r friendly and we all respect each other ( this is the main & the only rule to join the team )
> We used to play in Maadi at CAC ( Cairo American College ) and Victoria College.
> And we will start playin there soon again.


A great sport, so much fun!!!

I used to love playing this at uni, although only with friends, many of my friends were on the team. Shame it's not in Sharm... but anyone thinking of taking it up or trying it I can definitely recommend this


----------



## MaidenScotland

Is there an upper age limit?
Are you in a league?
Can players get their own teams up?

Maiden


----------



## mido.nassar

Sam said:


> A great sport, so much fun!!!
> 
> I used to love playing this at uni, although only with friends, many of my friends were on the team. Shame it's not in Sharm... but anyone thinking of taking it up or trying it I can definitely recommend this


Yea it's fun and amazing sport, maybe we will make a tournament in Sharm this summer, I'll let u know for sure to join us


----------



## mido.nassar

MaidenScotland said:


> Is there an upper age limit?
> Are you in a league?
> Can players get their own teams up?
> 
> Maiden


I wanted to send u a private msg but i couldn't make it 
Anyway, i wanted to ask u for something.
Currently we don't play frisbee at the CAC coz it's closed till august and it was the only good place for us, i wonder if you know any good place like a small field in maadi or wherever or even a school could be used for frisbee ?
If u have any ideas please let me know, we are already started the search in many places .. and we don't prefer to play at Gizira youth club coz u know... it's not the best place for foreigners to do some sports ( as we have many girls in the team )
And please feel free to join our group on facebook ( Cairo Ultimate ) and u should come to play with us sometimes 
Thanks
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## MaidenScotland

mido.nassar said:


> I wanted to send u a private msg but i couldn't make it
> Anyway, i wanted to ask u for something.
> Currently we don't play frisbee at the CAC coz it's closed till august and it was the only good place for us, i wonder if you know any good place like a small field in maadi or wherever or even a school could be used for frisbee ?
> If u have any ideas please let me know, we are already started the search in many places .. and we don't prefer to play at Gizira youth club coz u know... it's not the best place for foreigners to do some sports ( as we have many girls in the team )
> And please feel free to join our group on facebook ( Cairo Ultimate ) and u should come to play with us sometimes
> Thanks
> Have a wonderful day!




Sorry I don't know anywhere but I will ask around.
You can send a private message after you have posted 5 times.

Maiden


----------



## mido.nassar

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry I don't know anywhere but I will ask around.
> You can send a private message after you have posted 5 times.
> 
> Maiden


Thank u & i guess we will play at Gizira till we get back to CAC... Feel free to come anytime.


----------



## Rygard

Hello - I'm just passing through Cairo in late November - does this group still play? If so, which days and where? Thanks!
Jon


----------

